# Firmen pom mit eigenem Releasezyklus - Problem



## dermoritz (14. Jan 2011)

Ich hab ein Firmen-Pom gebastelt mit eigener "tagBase". Sie hat also einen build->plugins->plugin-> maven-release-plugin-eintrag

Ein Projekt was diese Pom als Mutter hat hat auch so einen Eintrag. Das Problem ist nur das dieser Eintrag ignoriert wird und die Tagbase der Mutter verwendet wird. Warum? Sollte die Einstellungen nicht von den Kindern überschrieben werden?


----------



## kama (14. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

hast Du im Parent POM das Ganze in pluginManagement festgelegt oder wie sieht die POM aus?

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## dermoritz (27. Jan 2011)

Da die parent-pom einen eigenen Release-Zyklus hat, hat sie auch einen entsprechenden release-plugin-Eintrag. Und obwohl in der erbenden pom ein ähnlicher Eintrag ist, scheint die "tagBase" des parent benutzt zu werden und nicht die lokale Einstellung. Das ist aber nicht normal oder?


----------

